# Felling A Tree



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Ag.com

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/videos/video-index


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

That's one thing I don't like to do ,is dropping trees . If it's just 10 inches or so fine , but get up to 16 inches an bigger I really don't care for it . I'm always ready to drop the saw an run like you know what ! lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That is how I learned. I also learned with no eye or ear protection. Since I have upgraded. I much prefer this method. Once you get the plunge cut down I feel it is much safer and more accurate. On small trees I use the aforementioned method.

Plunge cut big pine top blown out with ms460 stihl:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I want that dudes saw.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Finally agreed to let my wife buy chaps and helmet with ear covers and face screen like shown in video for me to wear when cutting down trees, cutting grapple-size trunks, and cutting firewood. First thing I learned about wearing the helmet with the screen down is don't spit...


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Moose that video is way above my skill level !


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Paid a tree service guy $150 to drop this one back in the spring. Lightning hit it Fall of '13, basically fried it. He cut it off 6 ft. up and still measures 54" across in two directions. Barely even started on cutting up the limbs, just too many other things to do. One 18" long round chunk off of it near the butt will weigh almost 1500 lbs. This tree has 3 more siblings nearby, this isn't the biggest one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Chessiedog said:


> Moose that video is way above my skill level !


I haven't dropped too many trees recently. I am still cleaning up blowdown at my uncles from a couple years ago. Beautiful oak. The last (non small) tree I felled was a victim of that storm as well. This was a big oak tree in the open with a big canopy. The kind when you look up you can't quite figure out which direction it wants to go down. This method put it close to where I wanted. Well as long as it didn't land on me or him I was ok with it, but it went towards where I told it. Love my fellling wedges.

It wasnt as big as the one in the vid. My "big" saw has a 20" bar and the plunge went through. Barely. That is still a big tree when it has huge branches and a canopy.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a MS460 with a 30" bar, its a beast. I've dropped a few trees that the 30" wasn't enough bar. Also have a Stihl MS362 with a 25" bar that seems to be getting stronger with each tank of gas just like most of the claims on the net say it will.

I have 27 ash trees to drag out of the woods one of these days, all are dropped and topped already. Was wet enough till recently that the wife and I were taking the Polaris Ranger into the woods to top em as was too wet for anything else.

I use a slightly different method than in the original video for dropping smaller trees, like 12" or smaller, for the large ones I use a different method shown in a video I'll link, rather lengthy video but it covers everything from dropping to topping. Once I got used to this method shown I've yet to have a surprise or a pinched bar. I do agree with the guy in the original video though, I hate dropping hollow trees, all kinds of nasty things can happen.

It is a lengthy video but well worth your time if you drop your own trees.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have an MS360. Its been run hard for 10 years. Checked compression the other day and its within brand new spec. Does ok with a 25" bar if you feed it well. Picked up a used MS440. Now that will pull the 25" bar like no ones business..


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not a spectacular size tree but in the open in my yard with a big canopy. Least favorite to cut down. Love my felling wedges. Put it down right wheee I wanted it.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Well jeez, you don't have worry about that tree, nothing to hit in any direction. Problem I've got is I have friends who are way better at felling than I am. So usually I'm on the tractor skidding and bucking.

If you every get a chance this is a great course.

http://www.gameoflogging.com/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Left is septic, right is anothee tree. Most importantly if it went 180 it would take out my clothesline and possibly hit roof of the house.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The video doesn't seem to work for me but since learning how to plunge cut the hinge and pop in wedges before cutting the backstrap my time felling trees has definitely improved.

We are working cleaning up large areas of blow downs with an excavator right now, what a dream compared to by hand.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> We are working cleaning up large areas of blow downs with an excavator right now, what a dream compared to by hand.


Guy in town has a feller buncher for cleaning ditch banks, now thats the way to drop trees.


----------

